# Tissot PRC 200



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

Not my greatest work, but I haven't picked up my camera in months and just received my first "nice" watch.

Would've been nice if I had a tripod and softbox (both were in the car).


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats on that new Tissot. :-!


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

That Tissot is gorgeous!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty good result~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

Just picked up a 100mm 2.8 macro and this is the first shot with it!


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, nice shots...

My passion is that watch.

Worth having just 40mm case ..

Cya...


----------

